# Pigeon Personalities



## WhiteysFriends (Aug 19, 2002)

We have been wondering if there are distinctive personalities that go along with the different varieties of pigeons. I mean like with dogs, you can sort of predict from the breed whether a dog will be aggressive or interested in herding or retrieving, or cuddly or yippy. Our little loft now includes one casanova (a very big, fairly gentle bird, good father, but sometimes aggressive with other males), two rollers, and a number of offspring who are (obviously) casanova-roller crosses. We wonder if we brought a couple of homers into the loft, would we see markedly different behaviors.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

They're as individual as you and me--irregardless of breed. Individuals of the same breed will likely display distinct personality differences. Still, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that some breeds were given to a certain "Temperament", as is seen with some horses and dogs.

--Ray


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Ray is right about differences in each pigeons personality. He is also right about certain breeds having distinct traits.
Some breeds are "flighty", never seeming to calm down, while others are borne with a "calm" attitude with life. Some breeds are timid and shy (like my Figuritas) and others are noisy and agressive. Some breeds make for better pets than others, some better fliers, etc. etc.
Regards,
Carl


----------

